# Are there any sites you got banned from?



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

This thread is to discuss about your experiences on sites you were banned/suspended from. You can even talk about your experience in general without talking about how you were banned. Just try not to be extreme if you insult the sites even once.

I remember back in 2008 when I joined TV.com under the username turtle4apple (which is also my GameFAQs account since they're from the same network). Although my forum behavior was very bad back then (continuously going off-topic, flaming, trolling etc), TV.com was very strict. Yeah, 90% of the blame for my ban coming from me is towards myself. I was 15 the whole time I was a member. I was worse since I didn't know any better, but TV.com had strict rules. Some of my moderations came from some ridiculous rules. On that site, if even 1% of your post is off-topic, the whole post is considered off-topic, and you get modded (or TOS'ed) from it. I'm not exaggerating, it was even said in the TOS. They also moderate you for something that wasn't said in the TOS or in their FAQs about warnings, suspensions, or bans. For example, I had two moderations for talking to others who were off-topic. If you were quoting someone who was off-topic, even if you were aiming for the on-topic part, you get moderated as well. I felt like those rules are unfair since they were not stated in the TOS. Even so, you shouldn't be guilty for others' "crimes". If the ridiculous rules were taken out, TV.com would be at the appropriate level of how strict a site can be.

On my last month on TV.com, I continued to violate the rules, to purposely get me banned. I did it as a way to show how ridiculous the site's rules are and to give up my account (they didn't ask me to do so, I wad the one who did it). If it weren't for the permanent ban, I would've been worse.

How were your experiences from sites you got banned from? You can even talk about the sites you weren't banned from, but you had a friend who was, or other sites that are too strict. Just don't get offensive.


----------



## puppy (Sep 29, 2014)

not many

i was briefly banned from PKMN a long time ago
a neopets account i made was banned after 5 mins because the name was g0dsend
i got my school banned from iscribble 3 years ago because me and friends trolled as guests


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes. The first time I got banned was from Gaia, in January 2013. I'd only been playing for a month but apparently the first time you break a rule, you get perma'd. I posted a link to my gore Tumblr and I was banned a few hours later. The second website is one I will not be naming but I was a member there since 2006. I was active on the forums from June 2012 up until my ban in March 2013. The forums didn't really have any mods. It relied on reports. I received 51 of them. People take things too seriously and they mistake my honesty for harassment. This still continues nowadays, too. After my ban, they started cracking down on the other forum members. A few other regulars got perma'd until they just went and shut the forum down completely. After that, I moved to ACC. New Leaf's release was coming up and I felt like participating in discussions about it. 91 notifications later, throughout 2009-14,  they started handing out bans. I'm not perma'd there but I certainly am never going back. The latest bans I've received were from The Bell Tree. In July, I was banned for a week. In August, I was banned until September 3rd. That's it so far.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm banned forever from Club Penguin because I kept accidentally typing "sec" as "sex".


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Club penguin... I said the F word out of mad anger D;

i actually was so rich and a member.... so long ago... omg rockhopper.


----------



## f11 (Sep 29, 2014)

tbt. jkjk

I was haven't been banned anywhere...*yet*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember I was suspended for a week off gpxplus. I can't even remember what the reason was for again. I think it was me just acting like a kid. It was years ago.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Nowhere as of yet. Kind of feeling I'll get temp banned here soon.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes. 

I'm not at liberty to say where I was banned from, though. It was a hard two weeks.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 29, 2014)

My Neopets account was frozen.
I didn't use it very often, but it was several years old and had happy memories on it so I was a little sad about it. :c

The worst part is I have no idea why it was frozen. When you try to log into a frozen account, there's a message that tells you why your account was frozen. Mine just said "This account has been frozen for the following reason:    " _It was blank_. There was no explanation. 
I tried emailing the staff but never got a reply. Oh well, I guess I'll never know what happened :/


----------



## Hot (Sep 29, 2014)

I purposely got myself banned on Fantage when I was 11/12 if that counts. Other than that, no.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot said:


> I purposely got myself banned on Fantage when I was 11/12 if that counts. Other than that, no.



I know it's none of my business, but why?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned from Club Penguin for swearing. A bunch of my friends and I went on to do it for fun because that was apparently the thing to do at the time, haha.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 29, 2014)

I have like a hundred frozen Neopets accounts, but I never got permanently banned.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 29, 2014)

no because i am a good noodle


----------



## Hot (Sep 29, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I know it's none of my business, but why?
> 
> I'm just curious.



I spent over $300 USD on the site (Which I rarely went on). Banning myself was pretty much the only way I could lose interest.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> no because i am a good noodle



Good noodle here too.. mostly.. 
I did get banned from Club Penguin for 24 hours for defending a victim of bullying so that's a thing :/


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> no because i am a good noodle



lol same
Never even got a temp ban. But I think I owe it more to restraint than actually being a good noodle. :<


----------



## Farobi (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes. I got banned on Reddit's SteamGameSwap for 5 days because of they don't have a formal way of warning/infracting users.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2014)

TV.com wasn't the only site I was banned from. I was also banned from both Total Drama Wiki (IP ban) and the Total Drama Action forum on Cartoon Network. Both of them are for fighting, but when I read the rules, I saw how strict they really are. I really hated the swear filter for Cartoon Network's forums. They ban words such as head, hair, takes, touch, purple, money, and hate. And just like some blogs, your post has to be approved by the site staff. And Total Drama Wiki, some site staff for that wiki are not as old as I am (I was 16 when I got banned), and they were banning users for even little things. I read their block log a lot.


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2014)

Animal Jam , i have over 65 bans this year from scamming
Egg Cave , being an asshat (i think 6 months)
Minecraft Seeds Pro , cursing/fighhting/making lgbtq+ dissvusion threads (18 month ban, 3 months left)
wikias:
animal jam wiki - perm, trollingg, attacked the wiki, cursed, hated
animal jam fanon wiki - perm, abused rights
club penguin wiki - perm, trolling, flooding chat
animal crossing wiki - perm, trolling, being annoying, flooding
terraria wiki - 6 month, trolling, flooding, spamming
a looottt more lol


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned on Neopets quite a few times. Flash forward to a few years later and I'm dropping $50's on that game >_> So glad that I quit before I got even worse.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango said:


> Animal Jam , i have over 65 bans this year from scamming
> Egg Cave , being an asshat (i think 6 months)
> Minecraft Seeds Pro , cursing/fighhting/making lgbtq+ dissvusion threads (18 month ban, 3 months left)
> wikias:
> ...



Well don't you seem like a great contributor.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 29, 2014)

I was permanently banned from Nookipedia in December after working there since 2011. I was formerly a staff member since November 2012 and was banned due to banning another user for going off-topic in a forum game, but nobody that was staff at the time seem to understand that so other than trying to understand my reason, they decided to ban me instead.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

Meez. I got banned on multiple accounts. My very first account was banned for life after I only had it for a month. My second and third was banned from somewhere between 2 weeks to around 6 months. And my recent account only got banned once for a week, I don't go on that account anymore though. I would troll, spam, and harass people a lot. People got annoyed of me to the point where this 1 person created 2 accounts to troll and harass me. They pretended it was 2 people with similar accounts, but it was so obvious that it was 1 person for so many reason. 

This is the only site_ that I know_ of where I got banned. I'm pretty sure there's more but I can't remember.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

club penguin for swearing lolol


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Got banned off of Facepunch for a bit for screwing up on the rules (AKA posting a model request thread in the wrong section of the forum)...but then again I was like 9 when I first joined that site.
And in-terms of other sites, that's it.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)

Nowhere yet. Not that I know of anyways, there are forums I don't really go to anymore so it's possible my accounts could have gotten deleted or something by now.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

I used to go on Neopets a lot when I was younger and tried to make another account a few years ago to see what it was like now. I got banned immediately after joining because my username was apparently inappropriate (I have no idea how it was "inappropriate") but that's it as far as getting banned goes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

Two, neither I take responsibility for. 

One was by request because my account was hacked and my credit card details were tied into the account. They spent ?20 on my card and the website refused to refund me, claiming they could "prove" I made this transaction and when they realised I wasn't buying their story they then tried to tell me my own father was stealing from me. I had to get my bank involved to get my money back. I was so annoyed with their inability to properly handle the situation that, for the sake of security, I asked them to ban the account altogether. 

The second was a scheme to get rid of me and the admin was unsympathetic. I won't go into details, but let's just say at 13 I learned the hard way to always upload your own images.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

Only place I've been banned from was GameFaqs a loooong time ago. I lent someone use one of my accounts, and so on and so forth and they did a mass sweep of people tied to an account. And mine got hit in the cross fire. This was when Cjay owned the site. Not Cnet.


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2014)

back in senior year when my friends and i were going crazy from school work we'd organize to go on club penguin one night a week and push the limits to see how long we could go without getting banned (ofc not doing anything that counted as insta ban). we did this for a couple of months actually, making a new penguin each week,it was pretty fun. damn i totally forgot how fun that actually was LOL

other than that, i've been suspended on tbt like once or twice i think and on some other site i got banned for a week because i told them i would pray to jesus and have him wreck them. i dont think there's been anything other than that tho


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't believe I've ever been banned from an account. I'll keep it that way.


----------



## Skep (Sep 29, 2014)

foopets, neopets, & yahoo answers


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was banned once from Toontown Online for spamming. It was only for a day so it wasn't that bad. I was so scared though, I thought at first they had banned me forever. I've never gotten banned from anything else and I don't plan to.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a permanent ban on one of my habbo hotel accounts when i was younger, i can't remember why though... but on there it was easy to frame people for doing absolutely nothing. I spent loads of money on that damn game and lost it all and had to start again ;__;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope, not yet. I try to be disciplined to not be banned anywhere.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Nope, not yet. I try to be disciplined to not be banned anywhere.



That's good then. If you don't want to make mistakes like what we did, then you won't end up like what happened to us.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 29, 2014)

Club Penguin because I was typing out rap lyrics.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 29, 2014)

When I was 9 I got banned from moshi monsters for using curse words without knowing they were bad. Last year, I got banned from a build a bear forum for having a comical discussion about hitting someone with a spade.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned from any website, hope it will never happen but I don't see why this would ever happen to me... ._.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Got myself banned from Newgrounds and Neopets back in middle and high school for flaming and excessive profanity


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned for 2 weeks from miiverse for posting my friend code a few times.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 29, 2014)

~

I had a temporary ban from gaia once.

Let me explain.

Back in the early days of 'I have moved out of my parents home and shall do whatever I wish', I was very depressed.  One night, I got really frustrated at my boyfriend at the time, got drunk, and began rambling on gaia about it.  I don't remember what I said, exactly.  In fact, I really don't recall that night at all.  But it was enough for them to temporarily ban me.

Disclaimer: I don't normally drink.  So don't expect drunken ramblings from me on this site.  I'm a little happier now anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2014)

yeah i got frozen on my first neo account because bad words lol


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 29, 2014)

I get suspended on GFaqs for trolling(purposely) the Pokemon boards. Also several times on Yahoo answers.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned on a wiki (I wont say which one) because someone took what was really constructive criticism as an "attack". They asked for CC on something, too. 

Also banned on ACC for saying "r.i.p.". I really don't care when the ban ends.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 29, 2014)

Got banned from reddit for being rude and bad language


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned from a minecraft server once :I


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 29, 2014)

Im Banned from Binweevils, Msp, And Moshi Monsters for swearing.

Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Was banned from a site for destroying some kids base. I got banned for simply destroying their defences. The WHOLE point is to kill everyone else. Taking down their defences to kill them is apparently against the army of 10 year olds that run that site. Continued of the story = I got the last laugh though.. made another account. Blew the whole island to the ground. (it was a very very small island their base was on.)


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned, but I've been falsely reported numerous times, mostly because I spelled things wrong. Idiots have a right to be stupid, and the users on that site are idiots. If your 8 yrs old in the 3rd grade, you get in trouble for spelling "poptart" wrong.

Also, It's never good to be *too* honest. I've taught someone that lesson, also constructive criticism. Most *KIDS* (I can't stress enough how important this is) don't take constructive criticism or honesty well. For constructive criticism, which has happened to me but not in this situation on another website, your basically saying that their idea is trash. Seriously. I taught someone that lesson, and they got banned for hurting someone's feelings with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Was banned from a site for destroying some kids base. I got banned for simply destroying their defences. The WHOLE point is to kill everyone else. Taking down their defences to kill them is apparently against the army of 10 year olds that run that site. Continued of the story = I got the last laugh though.. made another account. Blew the whole island to the ground. (it was a very very small island their base was on.)



wow. You got in trouble for following the rules, like _that_ makes sense. You're right. Plus, you shouldn't even get in trouble for FOLLOWING the rules. You probably got in trouble because they were sore losers, and they wanted to win (by default).

oh, lol, you got revenge? Up top!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Only time I've ever been banned is a private forum made for a different game. Will edit in more later.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned from a website that I can recall. I don't go on too many websites so that's probably why I haven't been banned (yet).


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Natty said:


> I've never been banned from a website that I can recall. I don't go on too many websites so that's probably why I haven't been banned (yet).



well, how mant websites have you been on? for how any years? because that's amazing. I haven't been banned either.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Once from a forum for harassing a child predator. He eventually got ran off the website when he was exposed with more evidence.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And y'all talking about being 'brutally honest' lol... Learn to be tactful, come on.


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 29, 2014)

Delphine said:


> I've never been banned from any website, hope it will never happen but I don't see why this would ever happen to me... ._.



^ Same here & my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 29, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> ^ Same here & my thoughts exactly.



We're sweet cutiepies who know how to behave themselves (づ￣ ?￣)づ


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned because getting in trouble is a fear of mine for some reason. SO i try to be as polite as i can.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

A couple times on Club Penguin back when I was like 14. It was too funny and hard not to troll, although I wasn't really that brutal. Honestly I'd say a few rude things but not really swear, and follow people and annoy them by throwing snowballs directly at where ever they go. 
Neopets = frozen major once. Anyone who was on there long enough ago now would remember when Viacom bought them and everyone claims the staff was tossed up and we got new harsh mods. Whatever actually happened, they sure did crack down and on nonsenscial things. People use to trade MSN, YIM and AIM around to borrow avatar items and then randomly they just said Nope and started icing accounts and I was one of them. They said I was scamming lol Okay? That was like 2006. I played after that but eventually stopped cause it's so boring and outdated.

How they stopped Toon Town without mentioning the new thing at first, but Neopets is still going on the same is odd to me.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 29, 2014)

lol I've been banned several places because I just like to troll sometimes. I'm banned from this neopets hacking website cause I was annoying as fudge, I been frozen so many times on neopets for using programs to cheat, I'm pretty sure I'm banned from the ACNL wikia chat for rudeness. 

I've also been kicked off and banned from gaming servers 

I goof off too much & ppl get mad  
but I wanted to be good samiritan on this forum cause I need help with my dinky town and I'm overall interested in this community O:]


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> well, how mant websites have you been on? for how any years? because that's amazing. I haven't been banned either.



I was on an MMORPG called MonsterRanch from 2010-2012 and then The Bell Tree. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> I've never been banned, but I've been falsely reported numerous times, mostly because I spelled things wrong. Idiots have a right to be stupid, and the users on that site are idiots. If your 8 yrs old in the 3rd grade, you get in trouble for spelling "poptart" wrong.
> 
> Also, It's never good to be *too* honest. I've taught someone that lesson, also constructive criticism. Most *KIDS* (I can't stress enough how important this is) don't take constructive criticism or honesty well. For constructive criticism, which has happened to me but not in this situation on another website, your basically saying that their idea is trash. Seriously. I taught someone that lesson, and they got banned for hurting someone's feelings with that.
> 
> ...



To quote both of you, I would like to let you know that anyone under the age of 13 do not make good administrators or moderators. I'm not trying to be agist, but they don't know any better, and they try to come up with their "rules". The thing here is that they can't control their reactions if they see something they don't like. I'm not assuming that all kids do, but that's most kids that do it. So yeah, if kids are going to ban someone for doing one simple thing they don't like, I suggest that they shouldn't run servers.

In regards to that criticism thing, people of all ages (except under 7) need to accept criticism. Just because some people like their works doesn't mean everybody does. They should not take offense of constructive criticism at all, but they are more than welcome to take offense towards the kind of criticism trolls and bullies generally give. Whoever said something about criticism, I can't believe you got in trouble for following the rules. Shouldn't it be the other way around?

I never been banned from acts of injustice, but I have seen terrible sites where they ban for acts of injustice.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned from Animal Crossing Community twice. It was terrible.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

I got myself banned from ACC at least...5 times? Though the last time was entirely on purpose cos I got sick of that place.


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned from Roblox. Wanna know why? I used the F-word.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 29, 2014)

In 2011, I was banned off of Instagram for allegedly "Posting pornography content". I never did, but it was odd. I still to this day don't know what I did.. :-:


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

... I have a Friend who posts Pr0n on her Instagram... She isn't banned .-.
I also thing instagram is dumb, I don't get the point of posting selfies and stuff.


----------



## mob (Sep 29, 2014)

banned from tumblr


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 29, 2014)

yessss haha i was banned from a webkinz forum back when i used to play it, the rules were so dumb, if you talked about a banned member BANNED, if you talked about another webkinz forum BANNED, if you corrected a mod BANNED. 
the reason was because i put lyrics in my signature from skyscraper by demi lovato and the mod told me that it was inappropriate, i basically just told her that it wasn't inapropriate and she got mad and banned me for a month, the reason "learn to treat people with respect" lmao.
and then another time, same website, cause it's 'against the rules to talk about trading webkinz items', me and my friend were talking about trading on chicken smoothie (a virtual pet website thing) and this dumb old lady banned us out of the blue, sent numerous emails to the website and they weren't returned. site is so dumb, a bunch of people on there still use is and act like they own the place, filled with cocky little kids tbh


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Bluotter said:


> I also thing instagram is dumb, I don't get the point of posting selfies and stuff.


It is, but it's popular around kids my age for some odd reason..along with snapchat...which is also dumb.


----------



## Kammeh (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned on moshimonsters for doing glitches on their forum. 
Other than that, haven't been banned anywhere else.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 29, 2014)

Er, I used to use this used-to-be-kind-of popular site (That I kind of still use?). I'm pretty sure it was called Whirled. I made an account back in 2009, and got banned for 'ripping'. Honestly, it was me being curious and wanting to see if the glitch worked, so, yeah.

Other than that, I haven't really been banned from any websites.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I completely forgot! I have been banned once from ACC. I don't remember why, but I know it was for a reason that most websites wouldn't even give a warning for.


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2014)

Gaia Online because I said I'm 10 years old roflmao


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gaia Online because I said I'm 10 years old roflmao



LOL So many times have I known people getting banned for saying they're under 13


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 29, 2014)

I only got banned from one website, and it's Horse isle. The reason was because my screen name was "Buttslayer2000".
wtf


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I trolled ACC
who hasn't tho


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> I only got banned from one website, and it's Horse isle. The reason was because my screen name was "Buttslayer2000".
> wtf


Worried if you were coming' fo' the booty, that's all.

Uhh, I got banned various times on Habbo Hotel for the whole "THE POOL HAS AIDS" phase Habbo had years and years back, while it was incredibly dumb and somewhat racist, it was just so funny for my 13 year old mind.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 29, 2014)

puppy said:


> not many
> 
> i was briefly banned from PKMN a long time ago
> a neopets account i made was banned after 5 mins because the name was g0dsend
> i got my school banned from iscribble 3 years ago because me and friends trolled as guests



i got my school banned
*i got my school banned*
*i got my school banned*

PUPPY, YOU ARE THE MASTER OF TROLLS. I SALUTE YOU.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> no because i am a good noodle



I'm laughing harder than is good for my health right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluotter said:


> I got banned from Roblox. Wanna know why? I used the F-word.



Roblox doesn't ban anyone for anything nowadays. >_> It's pretty dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned on a wiki (I wont say which one) because someone took what was really constructive criticism as an "attack". They asked for CC on something, too.
> 
> Also banned on ACC for saying "r.i.p.". I really don't care when the ban ends.



Call me stupid, but...

wat is acc


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 29, 2014)

One time, one of my friends first forced me into a club penguin account, and than typed on my keyboard a certain swear word I do not want to share.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 29, 2014)

I got banned on smackjeeves for accidentally creating two accounts. However, it was an I.P ban, so I just made another account on a different computer >: D


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 29, 2014)

ACC. I don't think I discuss how I got banned on here without getting in trouble. It was bad, but hilarious.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

@Okabiness: ACC stands for "Animal Crossing Forum". i'm leacing it at that.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> @Okabiness: ACC stands for "Animal Crossing Forum". i'm leacing it at that.


Animal Crossing Community. Found it.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> @Okabiness: ACC stands for "Animal Crossing Forum". i'm leacing it at that.



No, then it would be ACF. It's Animal Crossing Community.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No, then it would be ACF. It's Animal Crossing Community.



Mariah is wise.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No, then it would be ACF. It's Animal Crossing Community.


Oh, yes, sorry. Got toungue-tied for a second.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember Animal Crossing Community and what I heard from a thread made two weeks ago. Did you know that I was thinking about joining ACC before, but I decided not to? Besides, judging by the very bad moderation system they have, I would not last a week there. So that makes a total of three sites I was banned from (TV.com, Total Drama Wiki, and the TDA forum on Cartoon Network's official site.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> yessss haha i was banned from a webkinz forum back when i used to play it, the rules were so dumb, if you talked about a banned member BANNED, if you talked about another webkinz forum BANNED, if you corrected a mod BANNED.
> the reason was because i put lyrics in my signature from skyscraper by demi lovato and the mod told me that it was inappropriate, i basically just told her that it wasn't inapropriate and she got mad and banned me for a month, the reason "learn to treat people with respect" lmao.
> and then another time, same website, cause it's 'against the rules to talk about trading webkinz items', me and my friend were talking about trading on chicken smoothie (a virtual pet website thing) and this dumb old lady banned us out of the blue, sent numerous emails to the website and they weren't returned. site is so dumb, a bunch of people on there still use is and act like they own the place, filled with cocky little kids tbh



It's Webkinz, of course it's filled with kids. Me, my sister, and a few friends used to go on that site when we were 7-9 years old.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 29, 2014)

Clash of Clans forums. I seriously went on there one day, to ask one thing, but I was on a road trip so I had to use my phone, in other words, only had access to the mobile site. Anyway, I went on there, posted, and the first 3-4 replies were fine. Then I come back with an explosion of people flipping out over a poll that was on there. I was on mobile so had no ability to see or make a poll. Anyway, apparently it was relating to skill level of the game and race, apparently it had a very racist edge to it as well, but can't remember exactly. Come back later when I finally had access to a computer, only to find I was banned for racist trolling. I seriously never did a thing. I changed all my passwords because of this lol.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned from a site, but tumblr had deleted my gore/horror blog after someone reported it for its content. Which is stupid considering how many gore blogs are on tumblr, but I digress. It probably had to do with the fact that the gore I reblogged wasn't strictly limited to movie gore.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been banned from anywhere but I'm about this [] close to getting banned on Miiverse.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 29, 2014)

I was banned from TBT for a night I asked to be banned though lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 29, 2014)

on club penguin


nah jk, don't think i've ever been banned.

i'm a good kid. :'D


----------



## CR33P (Sep 29, 2014)

only temporary bans, you are very naughty. urchin, i am disgusted by the uncleanliness of your mother's womb.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 30, 2014)

I got banned from neopets when I was a kid, because I hacked one of the games and got caught


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> I got banned from neopets when I was a kid, because I hacked one of the games and got caught



You knew how to hack when you were a child?


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You knew how to hack when you were a child?



I've been hacking ACWW since forever.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> I've been hacking ACWW since forever.



That's not hacking.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That's not hacking.



I've made Snooty villagers peppy
I've made golden roses grow in the river
I've made my male character have a female face and hair
I've changed my town name
I've changed my characters name
I've turned my shabby shack into a mansion
I've made rock structures
I've put billions of bells into my ABD
I've turned all my villagers in to Portia
All with a simple PC program

Please Mariah
Explain how that's not hacking


----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh yeeeah, I forgot I got banned from Gaia in 2003 when I used a page-refreshing script in order to get gold every second. Silly times.


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

I got banned from Neopets after logging in on my friend's computer. Maybe they thought we were creating multiple accounts to hoard Neopoints or whatever. I'm glad I did get banned though, not joking I used to spend 8-10 hours a day on that site.

I also got banned/suspended from ACC many many years ago, but I don't know why? I've never said something mean to someone on the interwebz (even concrit is not worth it) nor did I post anything inappropriate.

Maybe they thought my 12 year old spelling was offensive.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I got banned from Neopets after logging in on my friend's computer. Maybe they thought we were creating multiple accounts to hoard Neopoints or whatever. I'm glad I did get banned though, not joking I used to spend 8-10 hours a day on that site.
> 
> I also got banned/suspended from ACC many many years ago, but I don't know why? I've never said something mean to someone on the interwebz (even concrit is not worth it) nor did I post anything inappropriate.
> 
> Maybe they thought my 12 year old spelling was offensive.


Yeah I heard ACC doesn't really tell you what you did wrong when they ban you.

I smell a tyrant.


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Yeah I heard ACC doesn't really tell you what you did wrong when they ban you.
> 
> I smell a tyrant.



I never understood why either, so many of my friends got randomly banned. I mean I was hella annoying when I was younger, but not like constant spamming the forums annoying. I mean I put 'lol' after every sentence and didn't know the difference between your and you're, but I don't think you can be banned for poor English skills.

Admittedly For A While I Typed Like This. Which actually in retrospect is irritating enough to warrant banning someone. Okay ACC, you win this round.


----------



## kassie (Sep 30, 2014)

I had a Neopets account frozen when I was younger, no idea why. Other then that, nope.


----------



## rariorana (Sep 30, 2014)

I got banned from Club Penguin for making an inappropriate joke, whoops!

And from ACC for having multiple accounts.  I was like 11 and my friend told me to so I did and that was that. I got really angry at my friend after that because ACC meant a lot to me. It still does so I actually made a new account last year but I'm so afraid to post about it even here because I don't want to get banned again there oh gosh I just want to go on ACC in happiness


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 30, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> I've made Snooty villagers peppy
> I've made golden roses grow in the river
> I've made my male character have a female face and hair
> I've changed my town name
> ...



That's called editing your game. Everyone can easily do it. So, that's not really "hacking"


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 30, 2014)

I never got banned


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 30, 2014)

Got banned once from a football forum after as a supermoderator I kicked off a popular guy off the forum, after he misbehaved... again. They kicked me off, because it costed a lot of members. In a poll under supermoderators, they decided in majority I was wrong. I would say how I feel about that decision, but that might get me my 2nd ban from a site. 

Not that I care that I no longer am welcome over there. 

Oh and I got a few speechbans on a pokersite, for verbal abuse. Never pick up a fight with people who know the bigshots on the site. But like the other site, I don`t care anyways.


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

omg I forgot, I actually did get banned from somewhere. D: My Gaia account (and all related "mules") got perma'd because my brother was hacking and he must have given me items at some point lmao But I just made a new account b/c the obsession with Gaia in those days was real.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Got banned once from a football forum after as a supermoderator I kicked off a popular guy off the forum, after he misbehaved... again. They kicked me off, because it costed a lot of members. In a poll under supermoderators, they decided in majority I was wrong. I would say how I feel about that decision, but that might get me my 2nd ban from a site.
> 
> Not that I care that I no longer am welcome over there.
> 
> Oh and I got a few speechbans on a pokersite, for verbal abuse. Never pick up a fight with people who know the bigshots on the site. But like the other site, I don`t care anyways.



If someone is behaving inappropriately, they deserve the consequences. I can't believe you got banned for banning someone. Maybe you were a strict mod, or maybe that user was really misbehaved.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 30, 2014)

I got banned from Club Penguin for swearing several times.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think I've ever been banned somewhere online. I'm generally well-behaved so I don't really get put into that situation.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 30, 2014)

I got banned from /r/wow for like a day on reddit when they banned kotaku because I asked why(it was during that violentacres thing and I thought it was just pointless drama for the sub to involve itself in). i messaged a mod about it and they unbanned me and apologized.


----------



## rariorana (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, I just remembered that I got banned from 4chan in 2011 for I think 6 months(or a year, I can't remember) for being underage.

Then I learned just not to mention my age.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm surprised you can even get banned on 4chan, from the looks of it anything is accepted on that site D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2014)

bah, im sure i have, but i cant seem to remember anything specific right now. i always find peoples' club penguin stories hilarious tho omg


----------



## Minene (Sep 30, 2014)

Club penguin but it was on purpose


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

not bans, but i've gotten two infractions here and one on sppf. here for post quality and sppf for posting something in the wrong thread.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been banned her like twice lol

I've also been perma'd on ACC like ten times even tho I've had 4 different houses and routers 

I also got perma'd from Zelda Dungeon and idek why but some dude was attacking me calling me a douche bag and crap for like no reason and he said something about his friend and I said "...you... have.. friends???" and he got mad and he didn't even get banned but I did LMAO


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> That's called editing your game. Everyone can easily do it. So, that's not really "hacking"



I've also changed my runspeed to a speed so fast my character's spine was snapped back
I've used a walk anywhere hack
I've used a get anything hack
Girl
I hack liek ain't nobadey hack.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't been banned anywhere yet but I did get a warning. On ACC you can get banned for just bumping a thread -,-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haven't been banned anywhere yet but I did get a warning. On ACC you can get banned for just bumping a thread -,-



Even if it's a trading thread that gets ignored?

I wonder if they ban users for complaining about how strict they are. That is what I would like to know.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if it's a trading thread that gets ignored?
> 
> I wonder if they ban users for complaining about how strict they are. That is what I would like to know.



Yep. Just saying "bump" when bumping gets you a warning


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> I've also changed my runspeed to a speed so fast my character's spine was snapped back
> I've used a walk anywhere hack
> I've used a get anything hack
> Girl
> I hack liek ain't nobadey hack.



using a gameshark/action replay/whatever on acww is so easy and even easier if you use an emulator.
it's not a big deal, so. yeah.


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 30, 2014)

bot said:


> banned from tumblr


How?


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 30, 2014)

No websites, no. But I did get banned from this minecraft server for hacking =x
A mod almost caught me redhanded, thought he didn't see anything, he knew I was up to no good. Took a few days for them to find traces and investigate, they still couldn't be 100% I did it. Their conclusion was:
1: I haven't been playing there for too long.
2: They could always unban me later if the problem persisted, meaning it wasn't me all along.
So they banned me to see what would happen, and vamoosh no more hacking lol They didn't global ban me though, so I was still able to learn my lesson and join another server xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep. Just saying "bump" when bumping gets you a warning



But do they ban you if you complain about how strict their site is on there? That's what I want to know more about ACC.

I remember on TV.com where if you're a strict editor or moderator, you could lose your liscence as moderator or retired as editor. And I'm not talking as strict as TV.com. I mean stricter than TV.com.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> But do they ban you if you complain about how strict their site is on there? That's what I want to know more about ACC.
> 
> I remember on TV.com where if you're a strict editor or moderator, you could lose your liscence as moderator or retired as editor. And I'm not talking as strict as TV.com. I mean stricter than TV.com.



Yup. A friend of mine got banned cos we were complaining in a PT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Yup. A friend of mine got banned cos we were complaining in a PT.



What does PT stand for?


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

Cazqui said:


> bot said:
> 
> 
> > banned from tumblr
> ...



Probably got banned because she's a bot.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned on Minecraft severs for trolling


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What does PT stand for?



Private Thread.

I also got banned from a RP if that counts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Private Thread.



Oh my gosh! Seriously?! ACC sounds like the strictest site ever. They ban people who complain about their strict rules as they keep their strict rules. That is a good example of tyranny. I'm definitely not going there anymore.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 30, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Private Thread.
> 
> I also got banned from a RP if that counts.



Wait what? So the mods there go out of their way to look at users' PT (PM)? Damn, that's scary.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Wait what? So the mods there go out of their way to look at users' PT (PM)? Damn, that's scary.



Well, they only looked at ours cos we were arguing against a ban, but still unnecessary.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

Two years ago I was on a forum. (If you really want to know PM me. You dont get my username)

My parents deleted my account. I wasn't banned or anything. They deleted it because they said it was unhealthy.
It was nothing inappropriate by the way I assure you.


----------



## doveling (Sep 30, 2014)

pokemon plus forums, since my darn brother made like 5 accounts to get himself more referral points ahah so i got banned with him (same IP) also got banned from pokemonshowdown.com since i hosted a giveaway but then this person went offline before he could claim his prize, and i told a mod that he was offline & i was to go to sleep, then next day "poppette is banned for failing to give giveaway prize" and i was like F*** You!!

but i don't mind since the person who won was awfully rude ; "HURRY UP" "C'MON GIVE ME MY PRIZE" so i'm glad he didn't get is ass prize


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

I was on showdown actively a few months ago, a particular mod pissed me off a lot so I rarely visit.


----------



## Radda (Sep 30, 2014)

I banned my friend's neopet account which he didn't want


----------



## Envelin (Sep 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh my gosh! Seriously?! ACC sounds like the strictest site ever. They ban people who complain about their strict rules as they keep their strict rules. That is a good example of tyranny. I'm definitely not going there anymore.



I tried ACC. It was waaaaaaay too overwhelming.

And their bell method is stupid. :/

I love TBT big time.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 30, 2014)

A temp ban on Roblox when I was slightly younger,which really wasn't fair.I was banned for cussing at someone.Well that person hacked my computer camera so they could watch my every move like a kidnapper...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> A temp ban on Roblox when I was slightly younger,which really wasn't fair.I was banned for cussing at someone.Well that person hacked my computer camera so they could watch my every move like a kidnapper...



Roblox is another strict site that has a very bad moderation system. Someone on LBPC went there before and told us how bad the site is.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Roblox is another strict site that has a very bad moderation system. Someone on LBPC went there before and told us how bad the site is.



Horrible moderation? Yes. Strict? Pffft. Don't make me laugh.








The games are pretty good though


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 1, 2014)

I got banned on the Pet Society Wiki because I wanted to troll. That was two years ago lol


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 1, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's Webkinz, of course it's filled with kids. Me, my sister, and a few friends used to go on that site when we were 7-9 years old.



but it wasn't webkinz, it was a webkinz forum and it's was actually like 90% teens and adults, and then there was cocky little kids


----------



## Kristen (Oct 1, 2014)

the only website i've ever been banned from was quotev in april 2013 but i don't even know what it was for, i don't remember doing anything wrong. a lot of people were banned from that website for no apparent reason at that time though. it was an ip ban and it only lasted a week. i don't use the website anymore anyway so it's just whatever.
also, although this isn't really specifically the website i was banned from, it was my game accounts that were banned (i was allowed to keep making new ones if i wanted), but i had like 5 toontown accounts of mine banned back when the game was still operational & i actually played it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 1, 2014)

ACC started moderating PT's because someone discovered they didn't. And there was a lot of buddy threads where people would ignore the rules, bypass the filter, etc. Mods got angry.

This is a site you can't even say homosexual or gay on. They're known to ban without reason and it even states that they aren't required to give one. Mods are chosen without an app, and asking to be a mod hurts your chances. All the mods are Christian and the youngest is 21, the oldest 50. They chose members as conservative as they are.

So, yeah, it's not hard to get permanently banned on ACC. They don't let you appeal bans either, and are not required to warn you first.

But people have complained and still are. Some members try to shut them up but the problem is it's largely ignored by mods and the admin. Although, they did finally allow people to say omg after they begged.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envelin said:


> I tried ACC. It was waaaaaaay too overwhelming.
> 
> And their bell method is stupid. :/
> 
> I love TBT big time.


Their bell method still doesn't do anything. And it's been promised for years. What did they do? Give a badly done page saying the bell shop is coming soon.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 1, 2014)

i was banned from webkinz for a bit when i was eight


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2014)

The problem with ROBLOX is that back in 2008 (when I joined) it was chill and the rules were really laid back. Things I did back then would get me banned for like 24 hours.. But then came the online daters and pedophiles, and then hackers. Rules got stricter after like 2011, so now the site seems like crap. 
Plus all the good people left or "retired" so we're stuck with 11 year olds who cry when someone calls their building "stupid".


----------



## Monobear (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh boy...

Neopets, Club Penguin, Marapets, KHInsider, Whirled, TinierMe

Now, mind you these bans all happened years ago when I was a stupid 12-year old making pointless trolling attempts. Actually, some were because of accidents...

Neopets I accidentally double-posted in the forums because my computer was slow as hell, and Club Penguin I accidentally wrote "****s" instead of "shirts". Honest mistake, ey?


----------



## samsquared (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, I was banned from Club Penguin for using 'hell', too. 
Lol, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> but it wasn't webkinz, it was a webkinz forum and it's was actually like 90% teens and adults, and then there was cocky little kids



Oh, forum? I guess I missed that. I didn't go on the forums so I wouldn't know, haha.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 2, 2014)

Club Penguin for telling that hot pink penguin to let me holla at her a$$


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Club Penguin for telling that hot pink penguin to let me holla at her a$$



I guess u missed the tan penguin with the side ponytail cheerleader craze...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 2, 2014)

i will be permabanned here for talking to mariah


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> ACC started moderating PT's because someone discovered they didn't. And there was a lot of buddy threads where people would ignore the rules, bypass the filter, etc. Mods got angry.
> 
> This is a site you can't even say homosexual or gay on. They're known to ban without reason and it even states that they aren't required to give one. Mods are chosen without an app, and asking to be a mod hurts your chances. All the mods are Christian and the youngest is 21, the oldest 50. They chose members as conservative as they are.
> 
> ...



I am so disappointed that 12 year old me never discussed her religion on ACC. I would've loved to have seen how that one went down.

But seriously monitoring people's PTs is hella creepy. Back when I was on they must've not implemented that then. I remember you could bypass the filters if you put something like [ / b ] halfway through a super naughty word. I suppose they've gotten rid of that now.

Not slamming on ACC though, I did have some good memories there. Before I got perma banned. For no reason at all. Bear in mind it couldn't have been the swear words in PT thing because all my friends did it too and weren't banned.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 2, 2014)

ACC is a failed wannabe.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 2, 2014)

Neopets, unsurprisingly. Got warnings thrown at me like confetti, even when I didn't do anything wrong. Eventually I decided to get up and leave permanently, the community was nasty anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2014)

I noticed that most of you are talking about Neopets and Club Penguin. I've never been a member of Club Penguin, but I was for Neopets. And in case if you are wondering, I never use the forums there. I go there mainly for games. Well my account got deleted since I didn't want to take care of it anymore. But still, no forum activity means no moderator madness.

Club Penguin actually used to say the exact reason why you get banned and specifically says the words that got you trouble. It says "The server has automatically banned you for saying a bad word. You said..."


----------



## Opal (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm banned from club penguin because me and my friend were harassing someone who had a similar username to ilovejustinbieber or something out of boredom  not saying that there's anything wrong with loving him if u do, we were just bored x


----------



## Gideon (Oct 2, 2014)

No, haven't been banned from anywhere actually.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 2, 2014)

nope not yet for now


----------



## sylveons (Oct 3, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> yessss haha i was banned from a webkinz forum back when i used to play it, the rules were so dumb, if you talked about a banned member BANNED, if you talked about another webkinz forum BANNED, if you corrected a mod BANNED.
> the reason was because i put lyrics in my signature from skyscraper by demi lovato and the mod told me that it was inappropriate, i basically just told her that it wasn't inapropriate and she got mad and banned me for a month, the reason "learn to treat people with respect" lmao.
> and then another time, same website, cause it's 'against the rules to talk about trading webkinz items', me and my friend were talking about trading on chicken smoothie (a virtual pet website thing) and this dumb old lady banned us out of the blue, sent numerous emails to the website and they weren't returned. site is so dumb, a bunch of people on there still use is and act like they own the place, filled with cocky little kids tbh



i think i know what forum you're talking about. webkinz insider, right? i used to go on there. i only got banned once, it was for 'participating in a flame war' or something like that, despite the fact that old, annoying me wasn't really doing anything except replying to people's posts with dumb smileys trying to be threatening, and getting mad when people would quote my posts that said "i hate anime!!" and change the text to say "i love anime" or something like that.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2014)

Not a site but I've been banned on drawcast bc of "profanity" for 24 hours lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Pearls (Oct 4, 2014)

I got banned from Club Penguin for swearing because I missed seeing a famous penguin. (Bye like literally a second)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I got banned on Animal Crossing Community for a week for continuously talking about duping and then another week because I kept telling people my FC


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 4, 2014)

Now I want to go get banned on a stupid website.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am now on ACC, preparing to make a statement, convert many users to Belltreeism, and get banned. W00t!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> This is a site you can't even say homosexual or gay on. They're known to ban without reason and it even states that they aren't required to give one. Mods are chosen without an app, and asking to be a mod hurts your chances. All the mods are Christian and the youngest is 21, the oldest 50. They chose members as conservative as they are.



Well I'm a conservative, but I don't hate homosexuals. I only hate those who support socialized medicine or other forms of radical socialism, as well as the left-winged fascists. But right-wing fascists like the mods you're describing are just as bad. And they're banning people for being gay? I hope the adiministrator and the moderators of ACC get sued someday. I'm not going to sue them, but that sounds serious. And please don't tell me if they ban users for being a different racial group. That is very lawsuit worthy.



GoldieJoan said:


> Oh and I got banned on Animal Crossing Community for a week for continuously talking about duping and then another week because I kept telling people my FC



Duping is one thing, but talking about duping isn't bad. And you get banned for sharing your FC? That's a very strict site.



Nanobyte said:


> I am now on ACC, preparing to make a statement, convert many users to Belltreeism, and get banned. W00t!



Great work! TBT is gaining publicity because of you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I am now on ACC, preparing to make a statement, convert many users to Belltreeism, and get banned. W00t!


Please don't do that, it just makes TBT look bad.

As for the topic, I haven't been banned anywhere seriously. Any bans I've gotten came from trolling or as a joke (I've been banned here for saying Monster Hunter is trash [obvs joke ban]).


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> If someone is behaving inappropriately, they deserve the consequences. I can't believe you got banned for banning someone. Maybe you were a strict mod, or maybe that user was really misbehaved.



I don't think i'm particularly strict at all, am pretty easygoing and believe in offering a lot of space for everyone to express their thoughts, whether it is the popular opinion or not. I do believe in equal rules for everyone. Repetitive abuse towards other members was against the rules of the site. Thing is a lot of members left when I banned him, so by taking him back and sending me off, they rescued the site, even though later the forum merged with another one.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I've only been banned temporarily from Club Penguin (years ago, when I thought it would be funny to curse on there just to see what would happen). I don't use a lot of forums or anything, and I try to be as friendly as possible and not get into fights online since it's pointless and stressful


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nowhere, but I got an infraction here for one of my posts being a quote of some other post and "YES!" I was kinda shocked I got an infraction for that, but post quality IS pretty important


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I don't think i'm particularly strict at all, am pretty easygoing and believe in offering a lot of space for everyone to express their thoughts, whether it is the popular opinion or not. I do believe in equal rules for everyone. Repetitive abuse towards other members was against the rules of the site. Thing is a lot of members left when I banned him, so by taking him back and sending me off, they rescued the site, even though later the forum merged with another one.



I knew it. You weren't a strict mod after all, but to be a good moderator, you should do what you really done. If someone is misbehaving, they should get moderations and warnings, regardless of popularity. If many people leave because a popular person was banned for misbehavior, it's their loss. I'm not acting like a mod here, but I'm trying to argue on your side. Banning mods for banning popular members is not a good idea unless if the popular member was following the rules. But you're off that site now. You don't have to worry about it again.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone remember OpenFeint?
I got banned on there once. It's been 4 years, though, so I can't remember what happened.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Please don't do that, it just makes TBT look bad.
> 
> As for the topic, I haven't been banned anywhere seriously. Any bans I've gotten came from trolling or as a joke (I've been banned here for saying Monster Hunter is trash [obvs joke ban]).



Alright then... 
I'll just somehow get joke banned.


----------



## jambouree (Oct 5, 2014)

I think i was banned from fanfiction.net for a week when i was like 11 for spamming, because on one of my "stories" each chapter was just a few words long


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2014)

I also forgot to mention my activity on LBPC. Although I had no ban whatsoever, I was silenced for two weeks at one time (where I am allowed access, but cannot post messages or blog entries). What happened there was that I continued to go off-topic or post controversial stuff such as attacking other users on site (like false accusations, pointing fingers in a negative light, or back talking) or creating controversial threads. The mods and other users have warned me for nine months before I got my very first infraction. When I made a blog entry complaining about other users treating me the way I don't want to be treated (or when they look at me as the bad one), I pushed it too far and was officially given my first infraction. The administrator even made it a 4 point infraction, which is enough to silence me. It expired in two weeks. So just letting you know, LBPC was the least strict site I ever was a member of, but they take stuff like this seriously.

TV.com gave me fewer warnings than LBPC did before I got banned there.


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 5, 2014)

I've been banned on ACC for multiple times. My first ban was in 2008. My account lasted less than three weeks, literally. I was like 11 or 12 and apparently my password was so weak that somebody logged into my account and posted spam. And somehow, this earned me a permanent ban. I asked via email if they would just let me change my password or make a new account and they blatantly denied my request. So I was like, screw you, and made a new account a few weeks later(mind you, I had moved houses and switched routers which changed my IP address which allowed my account to live a couple more months). This account then got perma'd for all the side accounts I had made without reason. Also, I think they didn't like me having another account after getting perma'd a few months earlier. 

They eventually IP-banned me, but that didn't really stop me. oops.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

I got banned on Club Penguin..if that counts : D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I got banned on Club Penguin..if that counts : D



Any site counts, including being banned from little groups on large sites (like if one of the groups on TBT kicks you out of the group for having a villager they don't like).


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 5, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I got banned on Club Penguin..if that counts : D



What did you get banned for?


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> What did you get banned for?


When I was a kid my sister dared me to say something


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 5, 2014)

oooh i forget, i've been ip banned from gamefaqs.. don't even know why, i don't have an account on there, all i do is read guides sometimes.


----------



## Mango (Oct 5, 2014)

IM BANNED ON THE MIECRAFT Wiki for 12 months


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> oooh i forget, i've been ip banned from gamefaqs.. don't even know why, i don't have an account on there, all i do is read guides sometimes.



That sounds unjust.

Maybe you have siblings or other relatives that use GameFAQs and got IP banned themselves.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I am so disappointed that 12 year old me never discussed her religion on ACC. I would've loved to have seen how that one went down.
> 
> But seriously monitoring people's PTs is hella creepy. Back when I was on they must've not implemented that then. I remember you could bypass the filters if you put something like [ / b ] halfway through a super naughty word. I suppose they've gotten rid of that now.
> 
> Not slamming on ACC though, I did have some good memories there. Before I got perma banned. For no reason at all. Bear in mind it couldn't have been the swear words in PT thing because all my friends did it too and weren't banned.


It was a great site in it's time. It was my first forum, though, so I'm probably biased. It's just refusing to change is killing it. And no one on it wants to believe that.

But there was a large portion of time where PTs were let go. No one cared and no one reported. It was just considered common courtesy, and you never added members that were too sensitive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Well I'm a conservative, but I don't hate homosexuals. I only hate those who support socialized medicine or other forms of radical socialism, as well as the left-winged fascists. But right-wing fascists like the mods you're describing are just as bad. And they're banning people for being gay? I hope the adiministrator and the moderators of ACC get sued someday. I'm not going to sue them, but that sounds serious. And please don't tell me if they ban users for being a different racial group. That is very lawsuit worthy.


The point isn't their opinions the point is that the moderate the site based on them. It's okay to have certain views but it's wrong to expect everyone to listen to and abide by them.

They don't ban people for being gay. You just can't say gay it's a filtered word. And you can't discuss the topic of being homosexual because it's too controversial.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

club penguin.
who HASN'T been banned on that thing, really


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> The point isn't their opinions the point is that the moderate the site based on them. It's okay to have certain views but it's wrong to expect everyone to listen to and abide by them.
> 
> They don't ban people for being gay. You just can't say gay it's a filtered word. And you can't discuss the topic of being homosexual because it's too controversial.



Oh, I thought they were discriminatory. But yeah, some sites don't allow controversies that big. On LBPC, we were arguing about abortion and if an unborn fetus is considered human. The admin told us that it's "very touchy and better left out of the debate". We got no official warnings for discussing abortion, but we stopped. I bet that's worth an IP ban to talk about abortion on ACC. I still hate it that they ban users who even complain about how strict they are.


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, I thought they were discriminatory. But yeah, some sites don't allow controversies that big. On LBPC, we were arguing about abortion and if an unborn fetus is considered human. The admin told us that it's "very touchy and better left out of the debate". We got no official warnings for discussing abortion, but we stopped. I bet that's worth an IP ban to talk about abortion on ACC. I still hate it that they ban users who even complain about how strict they are.



don't stress yourself out too much. karma is going to bite ACC in the behind. lack of updates and willingness to ban and restrict users over minute issues adds onto their decline.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I knew it. You weren't a strict mod after all, but to be a good moderator, you should do what you really done. If someone is misbehaving, they should get moderations and warnings, regardless of popularity. If many people leave because a popular person was banned for misbehavior, it's their loss. I'm not acting like a mod here, but I'm trying to argue on your side. Banning mods for banning popular members is not a good idea unless if the popular member was following the rules. But you're off that site now. You don't have to worry about it again.



Thank you, thats nice to hear. I worried about it for a short while after it happened, but I never doubted my decision. The site chose to opt for the lifespan of the site instead of the values, that's a decision they are free to make and they did, in a democratic way (well, if you consider a handful of supermods representing over a thousand of members democratic, imo it is democratic because they were chosen primarily by the members). However the choice they made would never be mine, on a subject important enough for me to stick to my beliefs. Therefore leaving only felt bad for a very short period.


----------



## epona (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned from stardoll so many times. So many times 
Think I was probably banned from VMK a few times too but I don't remember


----------



## Cariad (Oct 6, 2014)

Never been banned from anything... Mainly bcus I'm scared of doing anything wrong


----------



## cIementine (Oct 6, 2014)

Cariad said:


> Never been banned from anything... Mainly bcus I'm scared of doing anything wrong



lol u wemp


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 6, 2014)

Digital Spy and The Walking Dead Forums. Can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 6, 2014)

Marie said:


> lol u wemp



don't call me a wemp


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 6, 2014)

On Club Penguin for 2 days because I hit the wrong key when typing "sec". Darn you X keeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## oranje (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe this is technically not a "ban" but my neopets account was frozen. I think it was due to inactivity since I didn't play in a few years. I also got banned from Runscape for trolling some people with my siblings back when everyone was asking for girlfriends/boyfriends on that site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> don't stress yourself out too much. karma is going to bite ACC in the behind. lack of updates and willingness to ban and restrict users over minute issues adds onto their decline.



Okay. But just letting you know, that's one of the three sites I heard the most banning stories from on this thread. The other two are Club Penguin and Neopets. ACC is very strict, but Neopets and Club Penguin are trying to be child friendly. And you are right about how bad welfare can lead to losing publicity.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a feeling that I'll get reported and permanently banned on this site for being sad, after all, that's why so many peeps on this site hate meh.


----------



## Locket (Oct 6, 2014)

Does a game count? 'Cause I flooded the chat once. Though the ban was only 5 minutes XD.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Does a game count? 'Cause I flooded the chat once. Though the ban was only 5 minutes XD.



Yes, games and gaming networks like the PSN count. If there's anything that doesn't count, it would be expulsion from schools or bans from public places like stores or churches.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> I have a feeling that I'll get reported and permanently banned on this site for being sad, after all, that's why so many peeps on this site hate meh.



I've only seen you around a few times but you're not a problem. It's the whole "everybody hates me" thing that likely annoys people.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I've only seen you around a few times but you're not a problem. It's the whole "everybody hates me" thing that likely annoys people.



Yeah, it makes sense, so if you pretend to be the happiest little happy poo around, nobody's ognna ban you. X3


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 6, 2014)

No, but I think I almost had my account suspended a few times on the official Warriors (the book series about cats) forums. I know once was because I asked why they don't allow roleplays involving same-gender relationships ("some parents would be uncomfortable having their child exposed to that" was the answer, if you're wondering). Another time was because you supposedly couldn't have a roleplay involving anything that had a PG-13 rating ("because there are younger kids on the site"), even though the rule only applied to some fandoms and not others.   

Other than that, only Club Penguin, because who hasn't had a banned account on CP?


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 6, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Other than that, only Club Penguin, because who hasn't had a banned account on CP?



Me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bulbadragon said:


> you supposedly couldn't have a roleplay involving anything that had a PG-13 rating



Well that's dumb. In the books, they talk about killing, they talk about bleeding, and once, they even went into semi-detail on a cat giving birth.


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 7, 2014)

I got banned on Neopets when I was very young for spelling "condiment" wrong. I wish I was joking...


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 7, 2014)

useyourdrill said:


> I got banned on Neopets when I was very young for spelling "condiment" wrong. I wish I was joking...



I'm gonna go now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I'm gonna go now



You mean join Neopets?


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 7, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I'm gonna go now



Hahaha! Well, it was about 10 years ago so they may have changed it. Hopefully they just put up a word filter instead of banning on the spot.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 7, 2014)

I've never been banned because I always behave and don't use swear words. Interestingly, whoever has the same IP as mine seems to be banned on some sites I frequent. This IP is banned on 4chan, gbatemp, and another website I forgot. I had to use my mobile data or access it from home (it's my boarding house internet) to access/post on those sites


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Oct 7, 2014)

Gotten banned from GameFAQS and Animal Crossing Community years back. ACC was over a stupid reason. Apparently some parent reported me because I made a joke over how someone spelled _come_ when I was in someone's town. Next thing you know I'm banned.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 7, 2014)

that reminds me, i still have an acc account. idk why i made it. it's just. there.
i've gotten warnings when playing town of salem for 'spamming the chat'. i was blackmailed and kept typing random stuff when they put me up on the gallows to try and somehow convince them that i was innocent (which i was 96% of the time).


----------



## Mango (Oct 13, 2014)

miiverse for 2 weeks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Mango said:


> miiverse for 2 weeks



I wonder why you get banned a lot of times?


----------



## Dear (Oct 14, 2014)

Uh. I was banned from a Neopets related site.. Leopets, I think?
It was silly. Someone gave me their account for free and cleared literally everything off it before giving it to me, then I changed the info when I signed on.. apparently this isn't allowed? LOL! Other than that, I was silenced on Neo for talking about how my chicken died.. oops. ;x;
But my Neo account is fine now, I play all the time. cx

OH and I was banned on Marapets a LONG time ago because my friend in real life made multiple accounts and decided to send all of the items to my account. :/


----------



## Royce (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned from reddit for spamming and posting on others threads, I didn't know I can't ask for the villagers lol, that I don't hav as no one was offering to them so I asked if I can have her peanut lol also by trampling someone's flowers even j didn't mean to but he didnt realy get me so that's that, I got banned by Houndoomed lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 25, 2014)

I am surprised I wasn't banned on Neopets when I joined at the age of 12 xD I was so moody, depressed and went on about my depression and suicide; I now have a 13+ year account still intact, I am mostly a good egg haha. I feel sort of accomplished after reading these stories, I guess I fear bans lol.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never gotten infractions, banned or reported. I'm lame. T_T


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

never been warned or infracted or banned


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2014)

Mango said:


> Animal Jam , i have over 65 bans this year from scamming
> Egg Cave , being an asshat (i think 6 months)
> Minecraft Seeds Pro , cursing/fighhting/making lgbtq+ dissvusion threads (18 month ban, 3 months left)
> wikias:
> ...


good job

but I have more


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Got banned here for 24 hours in the big ban.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 25, 2014)

Got banned from Club Penguin in 6th grade. I cant remember what for, but it was probably because my friends and I liked to make accounts and we would type in a lot of swears into the chat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Got banned here for 24 hours in the big ban.



Although mods never tell other users why they were banned, I think that time, they exposed the secret. And I remember the mass banning.


----------



## Tao (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned from Ultimate-Guitar for 3 months because I said I don't like U2 and I think that 'the Edge' is a massively overrated guitarist...I hate the Mods at UG. It's the virtual version of Nazi Germany.

I got banned from NeoPets quite a few times. Really can't remember any of the reasons, but I think I was probably intentionally trying to get banned.

I got banned from World of Warcraft, though that wasn't my fault at all. My account got hacked and used for gold selling and Blizzard was happy enough to unban me straight away. The hackers also put an authenticator on my account though and I couldn't be bothered contacting Blizz again, so I used it as an excuse to break free from it's clutches and stop playing the game.

I got banned from Xbox live for...Some reason? It was for 'abuse', though I only ever use voice chat among friends and only send messages to friends, so it's 100% unlikely that it was that. To this day I think it was just butthurt randoms who are mad that I am really, really good at Halo + Xbox Live's 'anti abuse' system is flawed and (ironically) easily abused.

I got a week ban on PSN for (again) Some reason. I've not played any games online with PS3 and I don't even own a headset for it, not to mention the fact that my PSN friends list has nobody on it...so it completely baffled me that I got a week ban notification in my email.




I got a warning from Nintendo for uploading a selfie with a Pig in 'Wind Waker' to Miiverse with the caption "Me hanging out with your mother".


----------



## Melody (Nov 25, 2014)

A few years ago, I got banned on Club Penguin for maybe a day xD I forgot why.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although mods never tell other users why they were banned, I think that time, they exposed the secret. And I remember the mass banning.



Yeah... and personally...


Spoiler: My opinion



I honestly think they shouldn't have told anyone why we were banned, and just let them figure it out for themselves. It's really no different from one person getting banned. And besides, we were, from what one of the mods said, going to get infractions, but instead got banned, which I find pretty dumb.


----------



## Tao (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned from Wikipedia entirely for changing articles to be stupid and nonsensical. 

Banned from Runescape because I got bored of the game and decided that before I leave, I should get myself banned. I eventually got banned for 'harassment'.

I got a warning from Youtube for 'copyright infringement' which totally blows my mind since all my youtube stuff is original material. 

I got banned from that 'Marvel super hero squad online' thing for calling somebody a '******y ass acidic jew'.

I got banned from 'the Escapist' for calling Jim Sterling "fat".


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned for posting gay porn on a site full of homophobic *******s when I was 16. Thats about it.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm hoping I'll get banned for five minutes very soon .3.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nowhere yet, but I want to get banned from Miiverse.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 25, 2014)

None so far!


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 25, 2014)

When I was 12 or something I think I got banned from a Balto fan site for saying naughty things ;w;


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned from the Pet Society Wiki for "harassment" (because I was angry).


----------



## piplupx3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned from clubpenguin.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 25, 2014)

My first neopets account was banned when I was like 9 because someone hacked it. I still have my new one though lmao. And apparently I'm banned on 4chan even though I've literally never posted anything there in my entire life.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Why do half of the people here think it's a competition?0_o Oooh!I can get banned more then you!


----------



## melissacrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

I got banned from Club Penguin for a day for saying a swear, then on the webkinz clubhouse for a month, for talking about aonther site. Idk


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

Pretty much everything I've been on...
Instagram, Twitter, belltreeforums, Miiverse, Habbo hotel, Runescape, OMGPOP (an old mini-game website from which drawsomething originated), the xbox live website,


----------



## nard (Nov 25, 2014)

I've gotten banned from Flight Rising for an hour once because I forgot a number a couple of times in my password. ^^;


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm banned from gamefaqs for a week cuz the mods there are too sensitive and high and mighty, and ban people for literally anything.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

People are confusing suspensions with bans...
Anyway, I logged onto my old old club penguin account and got banned in five minutes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 25, 2014)

Tao said:


> Banned from Wikipedia entirely for changing articles to be stupid and nonsensical.



This reminds me of a time in 6th grade when me and a few classmates were doing a project on Egyptian gods. One classmate made a Wikipedia account and edited an article by erasing everything and replacing it with "i like pie". She got multiple warnings and eventually got banned. She was doing this during class time so I saw everything and it was hilarious.


----------



## Horus (Nov 25, 2014)

I should've been banned from TBT back in the prehistoric days of City Folk for flaming and just being a pretard and not to long ago I went onto iLoveYou/Kayla's ACC account and posted lewd pony pictures 

I failed to get banned on both


----------



## celerylover (Nov 25, 2014)

It wasn't a site but a game ^^;;


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> This reminds me of a time in 6th grade when me and a few classmates were doing a project on Egyptian gods. One classmate made a Wikipedia account and edited an article by erasing everything and replacing it with "i like pie". She got multiple warnings and eventually got banned. She was doing this during class time so I saw everything and it was hilarious.




I did the same thing for a few pages, only I did it to the pages of random black female celebrities and changed it to say "*insert name* is a strong, independent black women who don't need no man".


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 26, 2014)

Tao said:


> I did the same thing for a few pages, only I did it to the pages of random black female celebrities and changed it to say "*insert name* is a strong, independent black women who don't need no man".



That is hilarious 

I've gotten "banned" from several places for several reasons, including this place, but I only got perma'd by one account I had on ROBLOX years and years ago for typing a sexually inappropriate comment somewhere. And, well, then its name was SuperNakedBoy1, so I guess there's that too


----------



## Leela (Nov 26, 2014)

I was banned from both of my Club Penguin accounts. The first was because I accidentally said 'f***' instead of 'duck' (the D and F keys are next to each other, it's easily done) and the other was because I found a cheat where you can get unlimited money from the coffee bean game. It took about twelve seconds for the moderators to find me and ban me for the swearing incident.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

Norski said:


> People are confusing suspensions with bans...
> Anyway, I logged onto my old old club penguin account and got banned in five minutes.



u mean temp bans and perma bans


----------



## Keaton (Nov 26, 2014)

club penguin for swearing



oops


----------



## Bowie (Nov 26, 2014)

I honestly find it hard to understand why, when somebody gets banned after insulting the community a number of times, decides to come back after his ban either expires or he cheats the system. I think it's really silly. Like, make up your mind! You either hate a place or you don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I honestly find it hard to understand why, when somebody gets banned after insulting the community a number of times, decides to come back after his ban either expires or he cheats the system. I think it's really silly. Like, make up your mind! You either hate a place or you don't.



I agree. Once somebody has been permanently banned from a site that isn't unjust, they should not be allowed to create second accounts to get away with the ban. If one blows it a whole bunch of times, they blow it completely.

Also, did you know that on GameFAQs, they permaban users who have less than 10 karma if they violate one rule? It was said so on their rules.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty sure I've posted before saying that I've never been banned anywhere, but my favorite ban I've witnessed was one on gameFAQS. Some girl said that she was "12 years old for laughing at [whatever]", and someone reported her because you have to be thirteen to use gFAQS. The mods banned her as a warning for making a joke about being underage. 

(She was really nice, though, so I felt kind of bad for her lol)


----------



## Caius (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm constantly getting banned from Something Awful, but that's typically par the course for the site. Part of the allure, etc. Other than that I got my mothers Neopets account banned about 12 years ago, and I've been banned from TBT before.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

I've never been banned actually. From anywhere


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I honestly find it hard to understand why, when somebody gets banned after insulting the community a number of times, decides to come back after his ban either expires or he cheats the system. I think it's really silly. Like, make up your mind! You either hate a place or you don't.



some members of the community r just too fun to flame


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 27, 2014)

No. The closest I have gotten was on here once when I got an infraction for post quality.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2014)

I've gotten banned multiple times in the past on a certain community that I help admin

in fact, one ban was even meant to be perma

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, have been suspended from TBT twice lel


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

nope!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> some members of the community r just too fun to flame



Well, that's certainly a justifiable reason for somebody to waste their time.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

2 week ban from Miiverse after 27 posts deleted in 3 hours.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

No, but on neopets I was scared I would lose my account after I had an "argument" on the neoboards /cough/


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

To be honest I'm surprised I haven't been banned from here


----------



## Locket (Nov 29, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> 2 week ban from Miiverse after 27 posts deleted in 3 hours.



I bet the admins had fun with that .

NOt yet anyway.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, I know this thread is pretty dead:

There is a ban my sister got that was pretty funny:


My sister is young and is still learning how to spell. On roblox she was playing this role-playing family game where you ask people to be your cat, be your mother etc. It's just for the fun of the game. When she was playing she saw everyone else saying that, and then she found a baby and since she did not know how to spell "baby" she thought it was spelled "babe" so she asked the user, "do you want to be my babe" She was off roblox for a while and then when she tried to log in, it wouldn't let her. I checked her account on the computer and it said she was banned for a week when she was offline for saying "do you want to be my babe" She has her account now, but it was pretty funny when she what she was banned for. I actually took a screeb shot of the picture when she was banned and if I ever get a chance, I will show it as it's pretty funny xD


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

I had loads of accounts frozen on Neopets, lololol.


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I had loads of accounts frozen on Neopets, lololol.



I got my moms account banned a few years back. She uses mine now.

I've been banned 6-7 times on somethingawful, every time being absolutely worth it. I've also been banned on TBT before. Other than that I've been pretty non-intrusive so no one really catches on if I do something, or it's not bad enough to be a bannable offense.

Also I just realized the post date and bump date. ...I guess if it sparks conversation it's fine. No one report it please.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 8, 2015)

I've left a lot of forums on my own and even had an account closed somewhere at my request, but I've never been banned.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 8, 2015)

I got banned from a Habbo fansite for calling out one of their staff members for being a site jumper, which for those who don't know a site jumper is a individual who goes to one site to work at then immediately jumps to another and then chooses to jump to another, which believe it or not is a big deal within the fansite realm as it can cause issues with staff reliability. So I pointed out that it was a bad idea to hire this person as Manager, as they jump around sites too often, they told me to let it go but I didn't. It's alright though, as I was proven right as he left late that week and tried to return to the site I was manager at, and I didn't re-hire him.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2015)

I was banned from these a long time ago:

Club Penguin (Reason: Spelled "HELL" with campfires in my igloo/banned forever)
Webkinz (Reason: Inappropriate food conversation/48 hour ban)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 8, 2015)

I got banned from a pokemon site (forgot what it's called now that they've changed it) for making more than one trade thread.  I'm surprised that I haven't been banned from gamefaqs yet for harassment/flaming.  The ACNL board there made me so frustrated due to all the stupid crap people pulled.


----------



## deerlilac (Mar 8, 2015)

I've only been banned from Neopets. I normally don't like to break rules. I kept naming my pet "Yoloswagginkins66666" and stuff related to that.

Edit: I was banned from a minecraft server because I wouldn't "date" the 12 year old admin.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 8, 2015)

I was never permanently banned from any site, but the closest case I've came cross was being temporarily "gagged" (equivalent of temporarily banned) was from the community of Creatures Cave. This is one is involved with all games from the Creatures franchise.

All I did was linking from an unmoderated forum that I've accidentally stumbled on, which contained legit files of Norn species that weren't previously available in the main game. I was normally supposed to buy them from the official online store, but I've managed to get them elsewhere for free. I had no idea that this sort of thing was considered illegal because capitalism, so I brought these links to Creatures Cave and that other Creatures community. A day or two later, they were gone and the staff from the former issued me a week-long ban, while the other simply warned me. I had no idea this would happen, especially because I was 8 years old at that point.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

I got banned from PKMN once, as "zorro1", I think.
The next ban was on YouChew, oddly. Apparently, they don't take spamming well.
Later, I got banned from Brawl in the Forums, for the same YouChew reason.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm IP banned from gamefaqs, idk why because I never even had an account, I only went on to read Animal Crossing threads.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 8, 2015)

I was banned from Club Penguin once when I was about 7.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

I once was banned from neopets because my username was "cherrypopper" and apparently that's dirty..... wasn't meant to be though.

Also banned from the same site because somebody messaged me asking if I wanted their account and then reported me when I said sure....

Neopets is tough man....

& Club Penguin for trolling, lol.
It's tooeasy there are so many little kids its hilarious.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

IMVU multiple times. Lmao. Gaia...

Also, Club Penguin, but that's childs play.


----------



## dtipton4 (Mar 8, 2015)

i got banned from like club penguin when i was 6 i think  i was so bad I'm pretty sure i said the word crap or something lol


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> IMVU multiple times. Lmao. Gaia...
> 
> Also, Club Penguin, but that's childs play.



oh god IMVU. Yep. I've been banned there too. I completely forgot about that nonsense.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 8, 2015)

I was banned on Animal Jam which I do not play anymore not becuz of that one time on my extra account for telling my friend IRL my phone number, I did not really care since it was an extra and had nothing on it


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 8, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I once was banned from neopets because my username was "cherrypopper" and apparently that's dirty..... wasn't meant to be though.
> 
> Also banned from the same site because somebody messaged me asking if I wanted their account and then reported me when I said sure....
> 
> ...



Cherrypopper 
I DIED OMFG LMAO


----------



## Aizu (Mar 8, 2015)

I got banned from League of Legends, lmao I went to the toilet mid game and got an afk ban


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> I got banned from League of Legends, lmao I went to the toilet mid game and got an afk ban



I should of been banned from League tbh. I used to play League with my boyfriend, and he'd get so mad at me, because i would always cost the team victory. They should of known when someone named "GhettoNugget" joined the game


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Could be possible, but I don't remember '-'
Well, I almost got banned last year on a German ACNL website because I was speaking about this site here because it's easier to get villagers here... no wonder that I left that site. 
It's nonsense.
 We weren't allowed to speak about other websites, doesn't matter what topic this site was about. You couldn't even give advice over sites with nice acnl pathways. It was so stupid . . .


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 8, 2015)

oHH MAN. I have some stories from my younger years.

I was working with Habbo a while back trying to lure out predators (ie people that would ask younger children to RP porn with them in private chat, which happens pretty darn often on that website). One time, I had a third party with me just to spectate and the person we baited actually ended up reporting him. He was temporarily suspended until the mods figured out that he was with me and was not another offender. He was pretty mad, but it was funny for the time he was suspended. The person we were trying to bait actually never reported me, which was even funnier. 
I've also been suspended from Neo a huge amount of times back when Neo used to do suspensions (I think they just remove you from forums now? I don't know). I broke innocent rules like hosting giveaways in guilds and other dumb stuff like that. I think the longest my account was banned for was a week, which was pretty upsetting for my ten 8-year-old self. I'm pretty sure if I make any new infractions on my one account, I'll probably be iced due to my past 5 suspensions, even though I haven't gotten in trouble since like 2006 
 Last story here is kinda a whopper. I wasn't so much banned as eventually isolated from a site and forced to leave because nobody would acknowledge me. I was friends with a few members on a more personal level and one of my friends got aggravated at me and posted one of my facebook replies to them where I mentioned that I wasn't very friendly with a particular mod. This drove that mod up the wall, as she happened to think that were we close (?? still baffles me to this day) and even though I only said that her and I weren't friends and nothing terrible about her, she began to despise me and post rude things about me. As she was a pretty powerful mod, other users began to ignore me because they didn't wan't to get on her bad side. Pretty messy!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Neopets. com


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2015)

i got banned from /r/pokemontrades for deciding to focus on my life and break my pokemon addiciton
i left like three trades undone(they were like one-two 5IV pokemon each) and they permabanned me


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned from MLPforums. I am glad, those moderators were a bunch a little Hitlers.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 8, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> Banned from MLPforums. I am glad, those moderators were a bunch a little Hitlers.



Which one? MLPTP or the Arena? I'm active on the Arena. I also have an account at MLPTP, but I don't like that site as much. I can't remember the last time I logged in. Someone new took over last year, I think, and it looked junky to me when I saw the "improvements."


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 8, 2015)

Never been banned, really. Well, technically _once_ I was banned - from a friend's personal ezboards forum after things between us went a little sour, lol. That's it. Closest thing I can think of is maybe when your guild revokes access to their private boards after you leave or transfer servers in an MMO, but that's still not really a ban.

I've had spats here and there but nothing worth suspending an account over. Any website or forum worth its salt will warn you for breaking a rule before they outright ban you, imo, so yeah, it's just... never happened.


----------



## desy (Mar 8, 2015)

LOL Neopets banned my one account. But that's about it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Nah. I never stay active enough on sites to get banned.
Neopets deactivated and deleted my old account, but that was from me not logging in for a very long time, and I don't know the birthday I used for that.


----------



## matcha (Mar 8, 2015)

i was perma'd on serebiiforums


----------



## Corrie (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never gotten banned from any website! The only time I ever got banned was from my old friend's old xat chat back in 2006. xD


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 10, 2015)

I got a temp ban on a neopets account and I think also on Habbo Hotel but other than that I dont think I've really ever been banned haha. I try very hard to follow a sites rules and be friendly and courteous to everyone ouo


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

I got banned from gaggle, basically my school's e-mail system, for swearing in the chat lol.


----------



## Joy (Mar 10, 2015)

Club Penguin
Barbiegirl
Nicktroplis

All for really dumb reasons


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 10, 2015)

When I was little I got banned from club penguin because I said lettuce....


----------



## Mango (Mar 10, 2015)

animal crossing wiki
animal jam wiki
mlp wiki
cod wiki
fnaf wiki ( mustard fettishes arent welcome there ) 
minecraft computer wiki
minecraft forums
mlp forums
egg cave

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> When I was little I got banned from club penguin because I said lettuce....



lettuce overdose on ham


----------



## aliscka (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned from Neopets for naming my pet "coitusface." No regrets.


----------



## Lou (Mar 11, 2015)

I got my neopets account frozen not so long ago... :'(

I spent so much money on NC and stuff, I feel embarassed.

I'm glad my neo days are over.


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

I joined Club Penguin again the other day just to see how long it would be before I was banned.

Five minutes after I signed up, I saw this hideous penguin strutting around the gift shop saying 'don't I look fabulous' so I told her she looked like a constipated albatross. Apparently that was enough to earn me a temporary ban. When it expired, I tried to drop-kick one of the 'pookies' in the pet shop and I've been banned again.

It's way too easy to be banned from that site. Come on, Club Penguin, at least give me a challenge.


----------



## deerui (Mar 11, 2015)

deviantart and fantage xD

got on fantage to troll lel


----------



## Heyden (Mar 11, 2015)

Instagram banned all 3 of my accounts for some reason. Sort of pssed as I'm expecting to pick up Stitches in a fcking giveaway ughghgh


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2015)

All my accounts for petpetark got ban, mostly because I typed in "bad" words(which weren't bad words).
Words like "an", "can" or OTHER WORDS you wouldn't expect to be bad. You would end up freezing and forcefully getting kick out a server. Glad the site got tooken down.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Neopets for who knows anymore but I remember being suspended because me and my friend called each other fat.
Toontown & Club Penguin for trolling/having too much fun.
Egg Cave pointlessly because mods rage banned like 100 people because they were paranoid someone hacked the site after a group joke that went on. (literally like 75-100 went poof)
IMVU but for idk what.


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

I have been banned from TBT once for 4 days and i have many warnings/infractions


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

neildegrassetysonmeme.jpg for everyone.

I was issued a temp ban from The Royal Society of Arts forum for referring to a Mondrian as "pedestrian".


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Cory said:


> I have been banned from TBT once for 4 days and i have many warnings/infractions



Was it for posting about your disdain for Mario Sunshine 57 times? I quoted most of them together on the other thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Was it for posting about your disdain for Mario Sunshine 57 times? I quoted most of them together on the other thread.


Someone here is jealous lmao.

Lol, about that game I like it that's that. And the reason it continues to bring replies is 'cause we post.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 11, 2015)

Not really banned, but I got permanently muted on Pokemon Showdown due to the fact that I was spectating a match where people were spamming the chat box continuously for YouTube purposes since one of the competitors was recording it.


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Was it for posting about your disdain for Mario Sunshine 57 times? I quoted most of them together on the other thread.


who the **** even are you


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Someone here is jealous lmao.



What the hell? Do you even know what the word jealous means that does not apply here at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> who the **** even are you


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys, please don't fight. If you must, do it somewhere else. This is not the place, OK?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2015)

Cory said:


> I have been banned from TBT once for 4 days and i have many warnings/infractions



You seem like someone who would be banned a lot more frequently than that.


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You seem like someone who would be banned a lot more frequently than that.



I know right? lol


----------



## King koopa (Mar 29, 2021)

This thread has been dead for almost 6 years, so i'm just gonna revive it
Club penguin: for saying a very inappropriate word (that will probably get me permanently banned if i say it on here) on purpose because my friend said he would give me 10 dollars if I did it (this was in like 2nd grade)
Roblox: because somebody hacked my account and started spamming the chat and got me banned 
Edit: I also remember that the ancient posts on here are right: (but several years old) aac is very strict on the rules


----------



## Balverine (Mar 29, 2021)

The only place I've ever been banned from was a really dumb/funny thing;
there's an electronics website called newegg, and I was banned because one of my siblings that I lived with at the time also had an account on there and because they signed up first, it claimed that I was trying to steal their identity

They unbanned me sometime later, but I was mad and never went back lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2021)

I got banned from a Facebook group simply for posting my honest opinions that weren't always praising the topic of conversation, the admin hated it when anyone had an opposing opinion to that of their own. Criticising was also a no, no as that was considered too negative and demoralising towards those who work hard to bring us such a wonderful topic to discuss.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 30, 2021)

I got banned from the r/comics subreddit. They didn't give me a warning or anything, just banned me straight out the gate. I don't completely remember what it was about, I think the comic poster was an alt-right person and so everyone was talking about that and I simply joined in the conversation.

I understand it's bad to join a mob, but a single warning would have sufficed ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I had never talked in the subreddit previously. Oh well


----------



## Burumun (Mar 30, 2021)

Never got banned, but I think it may have been because my mom got mad at me for getting suspended on Neopets once, so I always tried to stick to site rules after that, lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

i only got banned once and it was on club penguin, tbh i can't fully remember what i said but i don't swear so it probably wasn't that bad


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't recall ever getting banned from anywhere, but I have gotten warnings, strikes, restrictions, etc. before.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 30, 2021)

Eh, it only happened about 7 years ago on Animal Jam. I cross-traded and both of our accounts got banned (I had gotten warnings before) 
I haven't been banned from any other sites, maybe suspended but not enough that it's memorable!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2021)

I don’t recall being banned from any site.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 30, 2021)

When I was 10 I got banned from Miiverse. I can't remember why I got banned tho but I begged them to unban me.

Also I can't really remember but I'm pretty sure that I got banned from a café game on Roblox because I was trolling.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, this one! From October to December 2020, I got temporarily suspended/banned from this website on various, different occasions (and mostly over little things).

Other than the ever so lovely TBT forums, I haven't really been banned from anywhere else.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 30, 2021)

I've never gotten banned from any site, but I think I may have gotten a 'timeout' on MiiVerse. I think I wasn't allowed to access my account for a couple of hours. I know I broke a minor rule and it was my first time so they gave me a light punishment. I remember logging in one day after waking up and finding the notif that I had been timed out, but by the time I went back on my timeout was over.

Other than that, nothing. No reports, no one had ever reported me (atlesst to my knowledge, I never got notified for it) timeouts, bans, flagged posts, posts taken down, ect


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been banned from pro wrestling forums in the past. But...I still maintain that it was not because of anything I actually did. Some of those fanbases for things like professional wrestling can be full of very opinionated and self-important people. Sometimes telling the truth about the behavior of one person (if that person is in a position of power) is enough to justify your removal in their mind. And that's pretty much what happened in my case. Ironically, I'm not even banned in said place anymore. So...they must have realized they were being absurd. Lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 30, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got banned from Animal Crossing Community twice. It was terrible.


Looking back now, I haven't been banned everywhere else other than that place. I never touch it unless I'm feeling nostalgic. I don't post anything there anymore.

Unless you count my Perma-ban on playing Staff hosted Switch games, then that was my last ban.


----------



## Holla (Mar 30, 2021)

I was never banned from a website but I did get a warning on Webkinz once for a misunderstanding. I was maybe 13 and in a small group of players online and we were pretending to be characters in a scene. I was trying to explain a simple non-graphic car crash but since the text you were allowed to use was majorly limited I had to use the term “hit” instead of “crash”. So someone reported me for “abuse”.

Someone must have thought I was trying to actually hit/attack someone which of course wasn’t the case. I didn’t do any more “pretending” in Webkinz after that.


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2021)

I got banned from gaiaonline waay back in the day, over 10 years ago. I never found out exactly why but probably trolling or dumb arguments with people going too far. And then I got into a wee bit of trouble on this site but that's all in the past and now I'm an angel mostly


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2021)

I got banned on here iirc back in late 2013/early 2014 when I was like 16.  LOL.  I’m pretty sure the staff at the time felt it was a mistake and unbanned me.  At least that’s the way I remember it.  Other than that, I was banned on another website a long time ago due to false rumors some guys were spreading about me.  Honestly, a lot of my online past is cringe but I haven’t been banned from anywhere in a long time.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 30, 2021)

To my knowledge, I have not been banned on any sites!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 30, 2021)

If it counts, I got locked out of my Webkinz account for being too old. D=


----------



## Licorice (Mar 30, 2021)

I’ve been banned on Facebook I think 3 times? I don’t remember for what exactly. I’ve also been banned from GaiaOnline more times than I can count because my sense of humor is questionable. I don’t care about either of those sites so it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## deana (Mar 31, 2021)

I got my original neopets account banned and the associated side accounts because in a moment of weakness I claimed some stuff on multiple accounts which was a violation of their rules. I made a different account after that and still played for a lot of years but it would have been nice to have not lost my original account.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't been banned from any website but I do remember getting a warning from some staff member on some wikia that I edited 3 years ago or so.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't think I've actually been banned from anywhere, which is a bit surprising considering I started using the internet when I was fairly young and a lot less mature. I did get a lot of Miiverse warnings though.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 31, 2021)

Got banned from tbt once for 2 years lol


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah I was banned on reddit I think or something a _looong_ time ago when I first started playing ACNL because I was trying to sell a villager online (Coco) and advertised it on said site and also on this forum (planned to take the best offer). I didn't know you couldn't double list on multiple sites because I was young and didn't read the fine print of each websites' rules, and got in trouble on both sites, but banned on reddit or whatever for 6 months or a year or something (I used the same username so thats how they knew). I remember being so sad because it was such a dumb thing, they should have given me a warning at least and not a hard ban lol

I also use to make throw away Club Penguin accounts when I was like 12 to get banned on purpose for fun because I liked being chaotic I guess


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2021)

I've got banned from a lot of german Animal Crossing forums, because I didn't accept to play along their rules, lol.
I didn't even do anything bad, I just didn't accept to agree taking a super low offer for an item / villager, so I was saying
"no" to some offers.. something really rude apparently. You say no to one person, about 20 people come to the discussion
and start bashing on you until you crack and say something bannable v:

Oh yeah, I also got banned from redditgifts for not saying "Thank you" in my post for a extremelly cheap and trash present..
and when I say that, I mean literally. Had nothing to do with the theme that I signed up for and I found it online for 0,10€.


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Twice, actually. But I don’t really count any of them that much.

Once on the Minecraft server Hypixel. I haven’t played Minecraft in over 2 or so years, and even when I did play, I never played online. So when I got on to try out some PvP and it said I was perma banned I was... very confused. I ended up making an appeal and now my ban is only 5 more days.

I also got chat banned on Animal Jam. I was like 10 years old, and I felt really bad. The thing is, I have no idea what I did. The only thing I can remember doing the day before was typing the lyrics to _All Star _in all caps. No regrets, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

other than one odd time on this forum (back in the dark days of TBT lmao), no I've never been banned on any website.

I did come close to getting banned a few times on Webkinz though, they would ban people in KinzChat Plus if they tried to enter too many words that went against their sensors lol.


edit: just saw MapleSilver's post and, now that I think about it, I think I actually was banned from Miiverse at one point. pretty positive it's because I tried to give someone my friend code so we could play New Leaf together, and the Miiverse moderators really _really _hated that for some reason.


----------



## neoratz (Apr 1, 2021)

never been banned from a website but i was banned THREE TIMES from the original toontown online.

the first time i was around 8 years old... my character was a cat so i liked to say cat-related catchphrases. we could not say "catnip" in the game, HOWEVER we could say "cat nip". so when something bad happened instead of aw darn it id be like "aw cat nip!!". well one day they banned me and emailed to my mom that i was saying racial slurs, because (and i did not know this at 8 yrs old) the 2nd half of that word is a slur.... so not only did they completely misunderstand what i was saying but also WHY PUT THAT WORD IN YOUR DICTIONARY OF ALLOWED WORDS IF IT CAN BE USED IN A DEROGATORY MANNER?!??! anyway my mom called the disney toontown support like ACTUALLY CALLED THEM ON THE PHONE and got me unbanned, which i was very thankful for...

the second time i was around 10 or 11. i found out how to hack toontown from youtube tutorials (it wasn't a very protected game lol) but i didn't want to be mean to people with hacks!!!! i just wanted to do funny stuff like making my character do animations it wasn't supposed to or mass "whispering" (toontown's name for private messaging) funny stuff to everyone in the same area as me. i got caught because of my IP address being connected to both of my accounts (i had a secret 2nd acc that i used for the hacking), and i was consequentially banned. i cried HARD and i SWORE to my mom i did not hack toontown and they have the wrong person, so she called support again for me and they unbanned me.

the third time was a year later, i had completely sworn off hacking because i decided it was wrong even if it was to do funny harmless stuff. i was just doing my usual chatting and i saw some guy doing funny hacking so i said something like "lol that is so funny. i used to hack but i stopped because i realized it was bad. be careful!" - this was incriminating evidence, and they banned me. my mom gave me the news when i was in the car with my friend and i cried SOOOOO MUCH in front of my friend!!!! and she was upset with me because i had lied to her and got her to call support to unban me that 2nd time i was banned

MORAL OF THE STORY..... DONT HACK ONLINE GAMES!!!!!!!!

EDIT: OH HOW COULD I FORGET i was banned 2-3 yrs ago on pokemon eclipse RPG because i click really fast and they thought i was using an autoclicker. i had to send them a 5 or 10 minute video of me just clicking buttons in the game at the speed i normally did to prove myself and boy was my finger tired after that


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 2, 2021)

I actually just remembered, that I once got banned from ebay. Why? Because I was trying to sell a
customized pair of Joy Cons, which I made very clear that they are customized. 
Well.. ebay told me the reason for my ban is, that I am trying to sell illegal fake products -_-


----------



## ting1984 (Apr 2, 2021)

I got banned from a Nine Inch Nails forum back in 2004.  I was 20, I think.  I felt bad because I had never been banned from anything before.

I've also been banned from RealGM (sports discussion site).  There may be a couple of others, but I'm older, and I can't remember all the Internet forums I've been on through the years anymore, lol.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 2, 2021)

i got banned from roblox when i was 7 or 8 because i kept swearing lol
also got banned here once i think, i dont remember


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 2, 2021)

This one isn’t a website but a mobile game... I was banned from Bakery Story for spamming people’s message walls. The point of doing this was to make their old messages disappear; it was a huge thing back in 2012-2014 to leave cute messages for your friends on their walls with a ton of emojis and random fonts. I was jealous that I had no friends to write on mine, so I just spammed the messages off other people’s walls instead. Yes, I was a little piece of **** but it was a long time ago when I was a child

I was also been banned from here back in 2018 due to an issue that was not my fault. They thought I was “rigging” their polls because they thought I had multiple accounts. I had siblings who wanted to try the site, and I let them make accounts, and chaos ensued.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 2, 2021)

I was ip banned on roblox multiple times lmao. Probably for swearing and trolling on the forums


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> other than one odd time on this forum (back in the dark days of TBT lmao), no I've never been banned on any website.
> 
> I did come close to getting banned a few times on Webkinz though, they would ban people in KinzChat Plus if they tried to enter too many words that went against their sensors lol.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah miiverse! How could I forget? I used to get banned on that all the time lol. Most of it was me trying to share my friend code to my friends so they could visit my new leaf town, but the miiverse moderators were so mean  Lucky for us, we eventually just did it on paper. Keep in mind, I was like 11-12 during all of that
(I'm so glad the moderators on this site are nice unlike the mmb's which is miiverse moderator bullies)


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2021)

No, not that I recall. I suppose I should think that impressive considering my 19 years of foruming, but TBH, it has never felt like any kind of struggle to keep myself from getting banned from forums.


----------



## vanivon (Apr 4, 2021)

omg the miiverse mentions.... that's what i came in here to report, i got suspended on miiverse once when i was a teenager for 2 weeks because i posted a picture of some fire emblem dialogue and said it was gay and someone reported me for it................... ah, miiverse.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 4, 2021)

i definitely got banned on club penguin at least once, other than that i've somehow managed to behave myself as far as i can remember


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 4, 2021)

I was banned from here a few years ago because I was an annoying little kid, but that’s about it.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 4, 2021)

I haven’t been banned anywhere...yet lol.

I generally avoid starting any beef anywhere online, especially I’m very shy both irl *and *online. However, I have gotten warning before, and I think I got one from TBT.

It was fun reading through this topic though. It’s like reading through someone’s online criminal record, some of which are really hilarious or pointless lol.


----------



## Serabee (Apr 4, 2021)

I used to always lose my accounts on Neopets. At the time, I didn't know you could have multiple accounts as long as you didn't earn money on more then one, and I wanted more pets so I'd create multiple accounts and I played games on them since I thought I was breaking the rules anyway. So I never made a Neopets account to last, really, until I was in middle school when I made the one I still have (and use). I also got several warnings and suspensions early on with that account because it was my first time on the boards (since I made it right around when I turned 13) and I was -kind of- a jerk since I was dealing with stuff IRL and it was one way that I felt like I had control. But I haven't gotten a Neopets warning in forever- a few years, at least. When you're not being a jerk on purpose it's actually pretty easy NOT to get in trouble on there, lol.

Also got a warning on here once- can I just say the warnings on here look terrifying and it scared the crud out of me? I nearly cried (okay, there may've been a few tears) when I saw it because it looked SO scary, and I thought I was in huge trouble, and all I did was tell someone they posted something in the wrong place, thinking I was helping. Shook me up pretty good and I just gotta say they should make the warning for something so minor less terrifying


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 4, 2021)

Deleted


----------

